# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  السينابون الكاذب >> الستـرول الكــاذب << ..

## My tears

*السينابون الكاذب >> الستـرول الكــاذب <<* 

*.*. المقادير .*.
- صمون الطوالي صغير او أي صمون صغير الحجم (يكفي لصينية البايركس متوسطة الحجم) 
- دارسين ناعم او قرفه (الكميه حسب الرغبه ) 
- حليب سائل (يفضل كامل الدسم) 
- 1 حليب نستله المحلى الحجم الكبير 
- 2 قيمر(قشطه) تقريبا 250 مل للواحد 
- 6 حبات جبن كيري 
- جوز مجروش او عين جمل 


***.* الطريقة *.*
- يقطع الصمون بالعرض وتغمس الطبقه السفليه فقط بالحليب ويصف في البايركس ويرش عليه قليل من الدارسين 
- في خلاط العصير يوضع الجبن والقيمر(القشطه) والحليب المحلى حتى يتجانس الخليط 
- يصب نصف مقدار الخليط على الصمون المصفوف بالبايركس 
- يرش عليه كميه من الجوز المجروش 
- تصف عليه الطبقه الثانيه من الصمون دون غمسها بالحليب ويسكب عليه نصف الكميه المتبقيه من الخليط 
- يوضع البايركس في الفرن الذي قد تم اشعاله من قبل (الشعله العليا والسفلى) لمدة 10 دقائق او حتى تتحمر الطبقه العليا 
- يرفع البايركس من الفرن ويصب عليه باقي الخليط 
- يسكب عليه التوفي (الكميه المرغوب فيها) ويرش بالجوز ويوضع بالسخان لحين التقديم وبالهنا* 

*/*
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/*
*
**.**. مقادير التوفي .**.
نصف كوب سكر + ثلث زبده + 1 قيمر(قشطه)* *
.*.*. الطريقه .*.*.
يوضع السكر في القدر على نار متوسطه حتى يذوب ويصبح لونه بني 
تسيح الزبده وتضاف الى السكر وتخلط جيدا مع السكر 
يوضع القيمر(القشطه) على الخليط ويحرك 
ملاحظه: يجب ان تكون القشطه دافئه أثناء وضعها على الخليط ( ان تكون نفس حرارة المكان الذي نعمل فيه)


** وبالعافيـه بـس لا تنسونـي ليـن سويتـوه جيبـوا ليــي ثـلاثة اربـاع الصينيـه بـس انـي مـو طمـاعـه  **

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears  ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ثلاث ارباااااع الصينيه 

 مبين تحبي هالطبق .. وشكله  من مكوناته حلووووو

  رح اجربه لكن مابجيب لك ثلاثة ارباعه :toung:  

  يسلموووووووووو

----------


## My tears

*ثلاث أرباع وقليل   ..*
*بصراحه أحلى حلى .. وأحبه هوايا هوايا  ..*
*أفااا ما هذا الظـن بـك  .. أني قلت بتسوي وبتعزمني وبتوزع على الفريق   ..*

*طلع حتى الحكاكه مالنـا رزق فيها  ..*

*تسلمي خيه شمووعه وما ننحرم من هالتواجد ..* 
*والله يعطيك العافيه  ..*

----------

